# Brick Ceiling



## jshuatree8 (Feb 1, 2007)

ANYBODY HAVE ANY IDEA ON HOW BIG A SPAN YOU CAN MAKE A LOAD BEARING BRICK CEILING ...IF SO WHATS THE PROPER WAY TO DO IT?:blink: P.S. NOT ARCHED. ALSO HOW MUCH WEIGHT CAN THEY HOLD?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You should be able to span 2/3 thirds of the length of the brick for a flat load bearing ceiling.


----------



## jshuatree8 (Feb 1, 2007)

*?*

What About A Ceiling Maybe Underneath The Actual Load Bearing Part And The Brick Just Be Cosmetic? How Big A Span ? HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THIS?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd be looking at faux brick, it's looking pretty good today. I'd also be thinking about someone who wants a brick ceiling, that's pretty dismal.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure hope your not in an earthquake zone Js.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Given the proper backing and proper adhesive,most anything could be glued to the ceiling.Brick set dry on a form with concrete placed on top and worked into the joints so every thing's locked together will hold up.Proper adhesion maintained of course.Not much different than an overhead span of straight concrete.That said it would create an uneasy feeling for anybody sitting in the room and would be quite expensive.


----------

